# natural vanilla for cp?



## auntgrouch (Sep 29, 2013)

I would love to make a yummy, vanilla scented cp soap. Is there a natural way to do this? Also, any natural coconut fragrances out there?
Thanks, this forum is amazing!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 30, 2013)

Not that I am aware of for vanilla. Coconut is one of the most difficult scents to come by in a FO, I am not aware of any natural coconut fragrances.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 30, 2013)

Ha! Vanilla and Coconut are my two biggest frustrations as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 30, 2013)

I made salt bars with a coconut FO and it morphed into vanilla ice cream, smells really yummy. I did get a soap from another member with a nice true smelling coconut, I'll ask her what she used.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 30, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried making a batch of unscented soap, and rebatching it with some vanilla beans? 

It would be a somewhat expensive experiment.


----------



## green soap (Sep 30, 2013)

There is benzoin resin and Peru balsam.  Both are skin sensitizers so use little.  Not a problem usually since they are pricey.  Peru Balsam is a smoky type vanilla, and it has other components.  

I have been successful using benzoin resin in blends that have vanilla as one of the players  (think pumpkin pie for example).  

For mostly vanilla or 100% vanilla - still no substitute for the FO my customers/friends/family are all crazy about.  I am in the process of phasing out most FOs......but this one is staying.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd go for vanilla oleoresin.


----------



## layserbrat (Sep 30, 2013)

I use vanilla powder with success in CP and HP.   It does turn tan to brown...but the scent stays and it is natural....


----------



## green soap (Sep 30, 2013)

layserbrat said:


> I use vanilla powder with success in CP and HP.   It does turn tan to brown...but the scent stays and it is natural....



What kind of vanilla powder?


----------



## layserbrat (Oct 1, 2013)

green soap said:


> What kind of vanilla powder?


 
I got mine at my local Amish run store in the bakery aisle, but Natures Garden carries the same thing....


----------



## auntgrouch (Oct 7, 2013)

*thanks*

Thanks for all the responses. I think I may try powder first and go from there. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------

